# Looking for a Breeder



## Tia's Pup (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi....I am new to this site. I want to say that you are an amazing group. You are so loving, thoughtful and supportive of each other, I consider it an honor to have found you. I have been trying to find a maltese breeder for a few weeks. Someone directed me to this forum and it seems to have a great group of Maltese lovers. I'm so happy that I found you all. I would appreciate anything that you can share. I'm not sure what protocol is, however, I tried to PM a few of you and your boxes were full. I'm really looking for some current breeder specifics and information. I have read through some of the threads and a lot of breeder information seems to be from 2007-2009. There were a few posts recently, however, I'm not sure that anyone has actually made a recent purchase. I have made few calls, some breeders do not have any puppies, other have retired. Most of the breeders that I've found are too far away for me to travel to visit with. I'm somewhat concerned about buying a puppy without actually visiting with the breeder, unless a have a referral from someone. I want to work with someone that I can trust. This puppy is going to be a member of our family and I really want to make sure that I get the right fit as well as a happy healthy new pup! I'm looking for a female. Thanks so much to all.....


----------



## jornise (Jun 9, 2011)

Tia's Pup said:


> Hi....I am new to this site. I want to say that you are an amazing group. You are so loving, thoughtful and supportive of each other, I consider it an honor to have found you. I have been trying to find a maltese breeder for a few weeks. Someone directed me to this forum and it seems to have a great group of Maltese lovers. I'm so happy that I found you all. I would appreciate anything that you can share. I'm not sure what protocol is, however, I tried to PM a few of you and your boxes were full. I'm really looking for some current breeder specifics and information. I have read through some of the threads and a lot of breeder information seems to be from 2007-2009. There were a few posts recently, however, I'm not sure that anyone has actually made a recent purchase. I have made few calls, some breeders do not have any puppies, other have retired. Most of the breeders that I've found are too far away for me to travel to visit with. I'm somewhat concerned about buying a puppy without actually visiting with the breeder, unless a have a referral from someone. I want to work with someone that I can trust. This puppy is going to be a member of our family and I really want to make sure that I get the right fit as well as a happy healthy new pup! I'm looking for a female. Thanks so much to all.....


 Hi, I'm new to this forum as well and like you have been looking for a couple of months for a good, reputable breeder for a puppy. I too would like to visit the home of my new puppy not only to see the enviroment but I have a bit a problem sending a "non-refundable" amount of money to someone I have never met. I wish us both luck with our quest to find our sweeties. Thanks Jornise (Denise)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If you are specifically looking for a breeder near where you live, you should tell us the area you are able to drive to. Both of you. We are always happy to help find a reputable breeder.
Also, you have to realize that you choose the breeder and may have to wait for a pup.


----------



## jornise (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm willing to drive to the 4-5 surrounding states of NY. I might consider a leap of faith and look beyond the northeast if I heard wonderful recommendations from "Maltese People" like on this site. I'm more than willing to wait for the right puppy. I had THE most beautiful maltese for 13 years which I lost over a year ago. It's taken me this long to start to think about a new baby. But I miss having a sweet little pup and now is the right time for me to look. Unfortunately that lovely breeder has since retired. Thanks....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just wanted to welcome you to SM. I'm sure you will love being a part of this group. I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet Maltese, I'm sure that must have been so very hard on you  . 

I look forward to hearing about the new pup (that you will soon find....just takes patience). I'm not well informed when it comes to the breeders, but so many on this site are, and I'm sure they will be more than happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Have you checked the American Maltese Association website breeder referral?

American Maltese Association

This is a good place to start and is arranged by state. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## jornise (Jun 9, 2011)

_thank you....._


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi's breeder is in western PA. She posted to Facebook this morning that she has a beautiful 5 month old male puppy available. Go to FB and search Josymir Maltese, it is a public profile. You can also google her and go to her web site. I highly recommend her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Have you checked the American Maltese Association website breeder referral?
> 
> American Maltese Association
> 
> ...


I agree. The breeders on the AMA list can put you in touch with other breeders who may not be AMA members.

Please read the information pinned at the top of the Breeders section. The article on puppy buying etiquette is especially helpful so you make a good first impression.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to SM. We've recently lost our little Shayna, and although the wound is still a bit raw, it's helped us to look for a Maltese. We'd really like one from Josymir, and indeed, Josie has emailed me about the 5-month old being available. 

You're right that there are a lot of older posts about getting a puppy, but you may want to start with the Breeders' list on AMA. You will notice that some of the "dream" Breeders are not necessarily on this list. I call them "dream" breeders, because there have been very interesting threads here about, 'if money and geography were no option, where would you get your next pup?' Some on the AMA breeders' list have websites which have updated puppy availability info, but most contacts are via email. If I were a "Newbie," I would (1) mke a short list of 6 or 7 breeders' on AMA list who are nearby (3-4 hrs driving, but my actual list included others which were 6 hrs); (2) reference them here and on internet; (3) contact them by email; (4) of those who responded, ask if I may talk to them by phone; (5) when I speak to them by phone, I ask them my list of questions. I would only consider breeders which will allow me to meet the puppy and possibly the parents. I wouldn't put any money down, even if it were to hold the puppy for me without first meeting the furbaby.

Good luck withyour search!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

One thing you can count on here is support, total honesty and friendship. Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> MiMi's breeder is in western PA. She posted to Facebook this morning that she has a beautiful 5 month old male puppy available. Go to FB and search Josymir Maltese, it is a public profile. You can also google her and go to her web site. I highly recommend her.


For anyone looking for a boy, Josy's is precious! :wub:


----------



## Tia's Pup (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for the info. I am in New Jersey. I actually did speak with Josy last week. Her pups are beautiful, however, she has no females available. She was very nice and we are going to keep in touch. For those who asked I am in Southern NJ. If the other person who is looking wants to PM me we can keep in touch if either of us hears anything.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

brendaman said:


> Welcome to SM. We've recently lost our little Shayna, and although the wound is still a bit raw, it's helped us to look for a Maltese. We'd really like one from Josymir, and indeed, Josie has emailed me about the 5-month old being available.
> 
> You're right that there are a lot of older posts about getting a puppy, but you may want to start with the Breeders' list on AMA. You will notice that some of the "dream" Breeders are not necessarily on this list. I call them "dream" breeders, because there have been very interesting threads here about, 'if money and geography were no option, where would you get your next pup?' Some on the AMA breeders' list have websites which have updated puppy availability info, but most contacts are via email. If I were a "Newbie," I would (1) mke a short list of 6 or 7 breeders' on AMA list who are nearby (3-4 hrs driving, but my actual list included others which were 6 hrs); (2) reference them here and on internet; (3) contact them by email; (4) of those who responded, ask if I may talk to them by phone; (5) when I speak to them by phone, I ask them my list of questions. I would only consider breeders which will allow me to meet the puppy and possibly the parents. I wouldn't put any money down, even if it were to hold the puppy for me without first meeting the furbaby.
> 
> Good luck withyour search!


I live in California and MiMi came from Pennsylvania. On Josymir website I saw her parents, her grandparents and was able to research her pedigree back for six generations. I only saw photos of her. I talked with Josy on the phone. You pick your breeder and your breeder picks the puppy for you. I didn't need to meet her...I sent my money off to a woman I knew I could trust. MiMi was hand delivered to me at the airport. It could not have been more perfect. But when I saw MiMi's grandmother, Page I knew she would be the bitch of my heart...and she is. We all have different methods...I go a lot on intuition in all aspects of my life.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

My Lola is from Ta-jon Maltese. I also just knew the minute I saw her picture that she was my baby! I don't know I just knew. I had been talking to several breeders and probably saw at least 10 different babies but I kept thinking of that one little puppy (Lola). 

She was hand delivered at the airport by a transporter. Everything went good. She was everything the breeder said she was.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome to SM  Two of my girls (Sophia & Lollypop) are from Phlick's Maltese in Tennessee and I could not be happier with them and their breeder! Good luck in your search!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck in your search


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wishing you the best of luck at finding your malt :wub:


----------

